# Gyeon Q2M Bathe Shampoo - Honest Review!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Every now and again a new manufacturer comes on to the scene that catches my eye and I felt compelled to order a few products from the Gyeon range. Gyeon are a Far-Eastern manufacturer of car care products, mainly focussing on the super sealants and products which are designed to make maintenance easy.

This review will focus on the Q2M Bathe shampoo.

Given the range is designed to make maintenance easy for cars which are coated in ceramic sealants, the perfect test beds we're my (soon to be) In-Laws Range Rovers. The White Evoque is mainly coated in DWax HCC PRO (applied in Jan) apart from the bonnet which originally had Gtechniq C2v2 on.
The RR Sport has ArtDeShine 1K on the bonnet and front bumper, DWax HCC PRO on the drivers side, roof and whole back end and GTechniq EXO on the passenger side.





Nice packaging with simple instructions. Very subtle scent of fresh lemonade in the bottle and a consistency similar to Dodo BTBM.

Starting with the White Evoque which wasn't too dirty, just a weeks worth of general road grime:





Washed using the 2BM - I put just 3 small capfuls of the shampoo in the wash bucket and frothed up with the hose. I didn't actually have access to the pressure washer but a quick blast with the garden sprayer was more than enough to froth it up.



Some have said that this is a rival for Wolf's White Satin in terms of it's slickness but I have to say, I didn't get that at all. I really like a slick and sudsy shampoo. Suds give the lubrication we need and although there plenty of suds in the bucket, they seemed to immediately disappear when i transferred the mitt to the car. To be quite frank, it felt like I was washing the car with plain water... Not that great a start. I did get a picture to explain this whilst washing the Sport...



This was after washing the panel:



So that was the downside, but was there any goods points?

Yes! I did find that the cleaning power of the shampoo was amazing. Even though the car didn't look too dirty, the rinse water was very dark brown once I'd completed the car...



The panels of the car were left perfectly clean after one pass of the mitt.





This is what impressed me the most about the shampoo. Not only is it a formidable cleaner, the lack of suds present on the car means it's incredibly easy to rinse. Just a jet of water from the hose was more than enough to shift any residue that was left. So I suppose it's a trade off on this one. Personally I prefer the suds to help the mitt glide over the paint, but if that isn't important to you this is without doubt one of the best 'cleaning' shampoos I've come across.

This video hopefully shows how easily the suds rinse away with the hose:



Summary:

A shampoo with immense cleaning power but not actually that nice to use in my opinion. I will play about with different dilutions to see if I can get the suds to stick around longer, but given it's designed for the ceramic sealants, I think I might be missing the point!

Would I buy it again? Probably not to be honest although I will finish off this bottle in the interests of thorough testing.

I hope this review gave you an insight into the shampoo, and if you have any questions please fire away! I will do separate reviews for Q2M Cure and Tire as I felt this one was long enough!

Thanks for looking,

Jon :wave:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice honest review Jon, was going to get a bottle not too sure now.

Will try get a tester at some point.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder if it's the ADS 1k coating? I get a similar thing when using shampoos on mine and that's got 1k on it - the suds don't seem to last long on the bodywork. Doesn't seem to affect the effectiveness of the shampoo - perhaps it means the 1k is a great product at sheeting water...:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> I wonder if it's the ADS 1k coating? I get a similar thing when using shampoos on mine and that's got 1k on it - the suds don't seem to last long on the bodywork. Doesn't seem to affect the effectiveness of the shampoo - perhaps it means the 1k is a great product at sheeting water...:thumb:


I've also used this shampoo, and my car is predominantly coated by waxes ATM. I found it less 'sudsy' than hoped too - the cleaning power is, on the other hand, really good.

But for me....

'Suds / glide' > easy rinsing


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> I wonder if it's the ADS 1k coating? I get a similar thing when using shampoos on mine and that's got 1k on it - the suds don't seem to last long on the bodywork. Doesn't seem to affect the effectiveness of the shampoo - perhaps it means the 1k is a great product at sheeting water...:thumb:


I wondered if that would be the case, but I've washed the car umpteen times with a couple of different shampoos (Mostly Wolf's White Satin or M&K Spa) and their behaviour isn't different to what it would be on a waxed surface... Yes, the shampoo runs a bit more due to the hydrophobic properties of the sealant, but they were as good as none existent with this shampoo.

ADS 1K is an excellent sealant though, very good indeed!



Ns1980 said:


> I've also used this shampoo, and my car is predominantly coated by waxes ATM. I found it less 'sudsy' than hoped too - the cleaning power is, on the other hand, really good.
> 
> But for me....
> 
> *'Suds / glide' > easy rinsing*


+1 Nick, as you know! :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the review Jon - I'm glad you liked some aspects of it. As you work through the bottle, I would urge you to try using it with a Microfibre Madness Increditt rather than a wool mitt. I've been using this shampoo on both of ours cars for the last three months, and I've personally been amazed by how sudsy it is. The only difference in how I've been using it (compared to your review) is the choice of mitt; I can only think that the sponge layer inside the Incredimitt is making a big difference, because at the end of each wash I'm finding it very amusing when trying to rinse the mitt free of suds. They just keep coming and coming no matter how much I rinse and wring, rinse and wring, and so on. I'll switch to a wool mitt next time and see if I can replicate the issue and report back.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Rich @ PB said:


> Thanks for the review Jon - I'm glad you liked some aspects of it. As you work through the bottle, I would urge you to try using it with a Microfibre Madness Increditt rather than a wool mitt. I've been using this shampoo on both of ours cars for the last three months, and I've personally been amazed by how sudsy it is. The only difference in how I've been using it (compared to your review) is the choice of mitt; I can only think that the sponge layer inside the Incredimitt is making a big difference, because at the end of each wash I'm finding it very amusing when trying to rinse the mitt free of suds. They just keep coming and coming no matter how much I rinse and wring, rinse and wring, and so on. I'll switch to a wool mitt next time and see if I can replicate the issue and report back.


Hi Rich,

Thanks for the response.

Maybe it is worth noting that it was a brand new Gyeon mitt that I used (picked up along with Q2M Tire on your 3 for 2!) so maybe it needs bedding in before picking up the suds properly.

I've exhausted my detailing spends this month and as I'm getting married next month, I probably not spend more on another mitt just yet, but I'll certainly bear it in mind to try it with something else. I'm certainly going to persevere with the rest of the bottle and try a few different things to make sure I'm using it correctly.

Thanks again
Jon


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Im a little surprised by this i have used this a few times and been very happy with it, so have the other people who i let try it.

I get plenty of suds from it and only use 2 caps to a bucket. feels plenty slick enough to, this is comparing it against other good shampoos like duragloss to

my review

As for the wash mitt dont get me started on that !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Davemm said:


> Im a little surprised by this i have used this a few times and been very happy with it, so have the other people who i let try it.
> 
> I get plenty of suds from it and only use 2 caps to a bucket. feels plenty slick enough to, this is comparing it against other good shampoos like duragloss to
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Dave. Reading your review and seeing the pictures, you certainly got more suds than me left behind.

I'll persevere as I really want it to be a great shampoo. All my families cars are ceramic coated and this would be a fantastic maintenance product!

Yes, the mitt is amazing! :argie:

Jon


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice review Jon.

Just ordered White Satin for my old man. I may buy this for myself in the future. 

Are they the Ultimate Finish buckets?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks very much for the review :thumb: Im looking into a Gyeon setup for winter on my golf gti so this was informative. 

I would also say (IMO ofc) that the low suds you experienced were down to as you said the mitt bedding in. I always find when I crack out a new mitt that regardless of what shampoo I am using the Suds ratio is greatly reduced until I have used it a couple of times. Would be interested to see how you get on as you continue to use the mitt and get through the bottle. 

Thanks for posting though. Did you get any other Gyeon products and if so what did you think?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Thanks very much for the review :thumb: Im looking into a Gyeon setup for winter on my golf gti so this was informative.
> 
> I would also say (IMO ofc) that the low suds you experienced were down to as you said the mitt bedding in. I always find when I crack out a new mitt that regardless of what shampoo I am using the Suds ratio is greatly reduced until I have used it a couple of times. Would be interested to see how you get on as you continue to use the mitt and get through the bottle.
> 
> Thanks for posting though. Did you get any other Gyeon products and if so what did you think?


Thanks Ryan,

The more I think about it I'm sure you're right about the mitt so I'll update the thread as I get the chance to wash the car again over the next few weeks.

I also picked up Q2M Cure, and Q2M Tire, both of which are fantastic products. The tyre dressing leaves a great finish as long as you properly clean and degrease the tyres first, and it appears to be pretty durable too. It's been on my wheels coming up to a week and even in wet weather driving, it doesn't seem to have dropped off at all.

I used Cure as a drying aid on the bonnet of the white Evoque, and the beading present after the wash was very impressive (of course it rained shortly after!)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Nice review Jon.
> 
> Just ordered White Satin for my old man. I may buy this for myself in the future.
> 
> Are they the Ultimate Finish buckets?


Hi mate, you won't be disappointed with WS, it's still my favourite shampoo!

No the buckets were ones i picked up from Waxamomo actually.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

A bit resurrection here, but I have come across this review just after I finished washing with Bathe for a first time.

I must say my opinion of this shampoo is completely opposite to the OP. I found it extremely slick in dillution 1:500. It was so slick, that my CarPro mitt kept sliding of my hand, a situation I have never came across before.

Also , there was plenty of suds, both in bucket and on car itself.






As You can see 

Overall, I think this shampoo is very, very good. Quite possible best I've used and I've used dozens of shampoos, that are often spoken here most.It is for sure on par with other I like most. Smells very good, it's very slick, cleans well, rinses easily. Not to expensive.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow you've had a great result with it there. 

To be fair, I've used the shampoo more and more and I think the cause of the problem during the inital test was the brand new mitt. Once the mitt had bedded in a little (Gyeon Mitt) it was much better.

I also bought a Microfiber Madness Incredisponge after Rich from Polished Bliss really went over and above his call of duty to try and investigate my problem thumb which really helped.

I've still got half a bottle left which I'll continue to use. Even though I rate the shampoo a little higher than I did after the initial test, for me, it doesn't quite knock Wolf's White Satin or Britemax CleanMAX off the top of my list.

I LOVE Gyeon Tire though, a fantastic tyre dressing if you haven't tried it yet!

Thanks, 
Jon


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

As a further confirmation, I had the same results as the OP. However my Gyeon mitt is onto its third wash, and the suds-slickness has ramped up considerably, I hope you have read this far, and have stuck with Bathe, as I'm now finding it excellent


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gyeon got some very interesting products i like to try.
I just hope Matt from Id4 going to sell the WHOLE line.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

seems to be quite good product


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Having recently bought this I tried it for first time this week with an incredimitt - its not been used over a ceramic coating I am yet to do that, I just wanted to test it out - the car does have a sealant on it although dropping off a bit now - I had applied some sonax bsd about 3 weeks ago - having been on a few trips the last few weeks the car have done several hundred miles and not been washed in around 3 weeks which was killing me inside!!

I was a little surprised how watery this was straight out the bottle took me by surprise on pouring it out!.

Having used Britemax clean max for a while now I wasn't expecting much as I like using it, however I was a little shocked fair bit of foaming upon filling the bucket, nice and slick to, I was amazed how good it looked just after drying and something i really noticed was hardly any water spots which is a bonus!.

All in all really happy with it and I agree not to expense and it really did leave the car looking very nice - and yes about an hour after I finished it poured down, something did surprise me I really noticed the Sonix BSD I had applied 3 weeks ago seemed to be working really well again.

Can't wait to try this over the ceramic coating as intended.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a great shampoo. One of my favourites. Bathe+ is also excellent.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I found similar as you Jon, the Gyeon Bathe seems weak/diluted to me. My Gyeon Bathe+ seems even weaker. 

I find both are nice at around twice the recommended dilution rate, 50-60ml per 8-10L, to give the feel and slickness of other shampoos, and to get the same effect as Evotuning has shown. 

Still good shampoos though, and the Bathe+ does seem to add some beading effect. Good to have more shampoo options for coatings out there.


----------

